# I hope this helps struggling shooters



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

1. Find a slingshot that fits your hand. 2. Watch one of the Forums vendors how to shoot videos. (Bill Hays) has an excellent one on his Pocket Predator site. 3. Work on your release. In my opinion the release is the most important function of shooting. After the MWST I went home set up my catchbox hung up a paper plate and focused on my release. I watched the shooters at the MWST, they all had one thing in common. Their shooting form was the same every time. If and when they missed, it wasn't by much. The one thing they did that everyone did the same was holding the slingshot straight up and down. (No canting) Back to my #3 suggestion. I took out a couple more light fixtures before I finally got my realease to where I finally feel my form is automatic and accurate. I didn't focus on hitting a specific target, just small groups. I hope this helps someone.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Good point with the release, Tag. I've noticed when non-slinging company gives em' a go, there's a tendency with some to "follow" the pouch a bit. That's one of the first & quickest corrective actions I suggest to get them going In the right direction...


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good tips, Tag!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## POI (Dec 5, 2014)

Thnx tag...gonna check that site suggestion,


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

You are very welcome.Bill Hays has this natural ability to instruct an accurate way of shooting. Keep me posted on your progress.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

In all fairness Nathan Masters of Simple Shot Slingshots has an excellent video on releasing ammo from a slingshot. I'm sorry, but I do not know how to post, add, upload, reload, unload, glue, paste, stick,tape or whatever else computer people call adding a place where you can read their stuff. I'm sure if you go to simple slingshots website it will be easy to find. Happy New Year to you and your family


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Bill's videos really are spectacular. Agree!

Also agree that release is the real Zen of shooting. Everything else is just lining up.


----------

